

First Impressions: BackType (YC 08) Connect WP Plugin - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2009/04/09/first-impressions-backtype-connect-wp-plugin

======
omakase
Paul, thanks for the great review and kind words. We've got lots to improve
and these posts really help. For example, threading is very high on the list
of things to do (we knew HN users especially would notice its absence).
Looking fwd to hearing more feedback both on your blog and hacker news.

~~~
PStamatiou
Yeah I can vouch for the threading. My load averages went up a good bit when I
first started using it and it was importing comments..

~~~
omakase
All imports are done in the background using wp-cron so they shouldn't be
directly affecting page load. But if you turned off any caching, given the
traffic your blog sees, that's understandable.

~~~
PStamatiou
oh i meant actual server load via top

------
wastedbrains
Awesome I have been waiting for someone to do this for awhile now. This looks
great. I will integrate it into my blog soon after learning a bit more.

Congrats to the teams this will fill a huge need for bloggers who aren't able
to follow the discussion they themselves start.

~~~
omakase
Thanks so much! If you find the plugin isn't for you, or you want something
for non WP blogs, Wesley over at www.improvingtheweb.com made a great new app
with our API (convotrack.com). Check out the button on the left side here:
[http://www.micropersuasion.com/2009/03/social-networking-
dem...](http://www.micropersuasion.com/2009/03/social-networking-
demographics.html)

~~~
wastedbrains
Any thoughts on a movable type plugin?

~~~
konsl
We're definitely looking at all publishing platforms, Wordpress just being the
first.

In the meantime, there's a great button you can add to your site (courtesy of
ConvoTrack) that, when clicked, will show related comments:

<http://convotrack.com/>

~~~
wastedbrains
That is an interesting option but after looking at convotrack I think I will
just wait for MovableType to be supported.

I really don't like the hovering javascript buttons and I think the side panel
is is kind of a distracting option. It doesn't feel well integrated allowing
the comments to flow naturally as if they are just a part of the blog comment
system.

Thanks for the link though.

